# USB Computer EInschalter



## kleinerEisbär (18. August 2017)

Heyho 

Ich habe momentan ein kleines Problem:
Ich habe eine Freundin, die hat unter ihrem Tisch auf einer Art Rollregal zwei Laptops die sie mittels "Umschalter" beide an nur einem Monitor mit einem Tastatur / Maus- Set betreibt.
Auf Grund einer Krankheit hat sie nun Probleme beim Bücken und folglich Schwierigkeiten die Laptops, die tief unter ihrem Tisch sind via Drücken der Einschalters der beiden Dockingstations, morgens einzsuchalten.
Die Idee war nun, die Laptops nicht mehr herunterzufahren, sondern lediglich in den Ruhemodus zu versetzen und sie am morgen durch Tastatur oder Maus eingaben wieder aufzuwecken.
Die Einstellungen im Bios / Geräte-Manager sind hierfür getroffen, jedoch funktioniert es dennoch nicht. 
Funktionieren über Eingabe am Notebook selbst oder ohne diesen Umschalter tut es. Die Einstellungen sind zu 100% richtig getroffen.

Daher nun die Frage:
Gibt es eine Art Einschalter/ Aufwecker mit einem langen USB Kabel, welches wir direkt an den Notebooks anstecken könnten und oben auf den Tisch legen könnten, so dass sie sich nicht mehr runter bücken muss?
Ich glaube ich habe sowas irgendwann einmal gesehen aber finden konnte ich bei Amazon etc. nichts dazu :/


----------



## NatokWa (18. August 2017)

Ganz einfach : Wenn eine USB Tastatur nicht funktioniert -> Dann funktioniert auch NICHTS!!! anderes da der Port schlicht nicht ÜBERWACHT wird . Da kann ebaolut nix zum einstecken was dran ändern .
Die frage ist : Habt iuhr JEDEN USB-Port der Lappys getestet ? Oft funktioniert diese Wake-on-USB Option bei Lappys nur mit einem bestimmten Port und NUR mit dem .


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. August 2017)

alternativ wäre auch wake-on-lan denkbar, dafür gibt es lösungen  smartphone oder tablet .... falls das eine option wäre


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. August 2017)

*Die aktuelle Tastatur funktioniert, jedoch nur wenn sie direkt an einem der USB Ports angesteckt ist.
Momentan sieht es ungefähr wie folgt aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hierbei sind die zwei schwarzen Quadrate die Dockingstations, die Raute der Umschalter, das blaue Quadrat der Monitor und die anderen beiden Maus / Tastatur.
Folglich sind die Maus / Tastatur nicht direkt an den Notebooks. Wenn sie das sind geht es. Ist aber hier keine Möglichkeit da die Notebooks in die Dockingstations müssen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. August 2017)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> alternativ wäre auch wake-on-lan denkbar, dafür gibt es lösungen  smartphone oder tablet .... falls das eine option wäre



War meine erste Idee, aber leider ist weder Smartphöne noch Tablet vorhanden


----------



## Tolotos66 (18. August 2017)

Sind denn die Energiesparmodi bei Netzkabelnutzung deaktiviert?
Gruß T.


----------



## taks (18. August 2017)

Sowas? Ein pro Laptop, dann sollte man die bequem mit dem Fuss einschalten können.

KKmoon USB Game Fussschalter Keyboard Aktion: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. August 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Sind denn die Energiesparmodi bei Netzkabelnutzung deaktiviert?
> Gruß T.



:p wie gesagt, einstellungstechnisch bin ich mir 100% alles richtig gemacht zu haben.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Sowas? Ein pro Laptop, dann sollte man die bequem mit dem Fuss einschalten können.
> 
> KKmoon USB Game Fussschalter Keyboard Aktion: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Genau das, nur sollte man es auf den Tisch legen können und nicht aussehen wie ein Pedal


----------



## amdahl (18. August 2017)

Mit ein wenig Basteldrang geht da vielleicht eine mechanische Lösung. Zur Inspiration: 40 Zoll 100cm Mechanische Verriegelung Kamera Ausloeser Fernbedienung Kabel X6X2  | eBay


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. August 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Basteldrang geht da vielleicht eine mechanische Lösung. Zur Inspiration: 40 Zoll 100cm Mechanische Verriegelung Kamera Ausloeser Fernbedienung Kabel X6X2  | eBay



nett ;D Aber ist in nem Büro deswegen keine Bastellösung ^^


----------



## taks (18. August 2017)

Selbst bauen?


----------



## Tolotos66 (18. August 2017)

Wäre ne Tastatur mit Multimedia-Keys d.h. eine mit Standby/Poweroff-Taste nicht auch eine Möglichkeit?
Gruß T.


----------



## amdahl (18. August 2017)

1and1 schrieb:


> nett ;D Aber ist in nem Büro deswegen keine Bastellösung ^^


Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung schließt sich das nicht gegenseitig aus, funktionieren muss es 
Aber klar, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. August 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wäre ne Tastatur mit Multimedia-Keys d.h. eine mit Standby/Poweroff-Taste nicht auch eine Möglichkeit?
> Gruß T.



Das lustige ist, die momentane Tastatur hat das bereits 
Aber irgendwie wird sie über "Umschalter" & Dockingstation zusammen nicht mehr mit Strom versorgt sobald der entsprechende Laptop aus ist^^ 


Eine Tastatur mit einer Taste wäre top


----------



## tobse2056 (18. August 2017)

Wenn die Tastatur direkt an der Dockingstation dran ist, kann man die Laptops aus Standby wecken?

Wenn das geht kann nur der Umschalter das Problem sein.. Ist das noch ein Mechanischer KVM-Switch oder schon ein Elektronischer?
Falls der Switch nur über USB mit Strom versorgt könnte man probieren einen aktiven USB-HUB zwischen Laptop und Switch zuhängen um den Switch immer mit Strom zu versorgen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. August 2017)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Wenn das geht kann nur der Umschalter das Problem sein


Das ist meistens so.
Mein Büro-KVM schaltet mir unregelmäßig die USB-Unterstützung weg.

Mit einer RS 232 wäre das nicht passiert. 

Kannst einen anderen KVM Testen?


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2017)

Gibts im Bios nicht auch die Option "Wake on AC"?
Oder irgendwas mit "Last Status" das du den Laptop mit einer schaltbaren Steckerleiste einschaltest?


----------

